# Multicast geht nur auf einem Rechner



## dirty-mg (7. Jan 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe das "Broadcasting to Multiple Recipients" von SUN probiert. java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/datagrams/broadcasting.html
Starte ich den Client auf meinem Rechner und den Server auch, so funktioniert alles. Starte ich aber den Server auf einem anderen Rechner, kommt bei meinem Client nix mehr an.

Gibt es da eventuell Ratschläge?

Vielen Dank
Marcus


----------



## dirty-mg (7. Jan 2008)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es mit Windows XP SP 2 Probleme gibt?


----------



## HoaX (7. Jan 2008)

firewall?


----------



## dirty-mg (8. Jan 2008)

Noch eine kurze Erklärung:

Der "Server" wird auf einem SuSE Linux ausgeführt und sendet den Multicast ins Netzwerk. Empfänger sind WinXP Pro SP2 Rechner. Ich habe auch schon die Firewall der WinXP Rechner ausgeschaltet. Es tat sich trotzdem nix.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jan 2008)

War da nicht sowas wie, dass die Router/Switches Multicast unterstützen müssen?

Probier mal Client und Server mit einem Crosslinkkabel zu verbinden und so den Switch/Router auszuschließen (bzw. die meisten neuen Netzwerkkarten machen Auto-Negotiation und verkraften auch ein "normales" Patchkabel).

- Alex


----------



## dirty-mg (9. Jan 2008)

beide Rechner hängen am selben Switch. Kann es sein, dass man irgendwelche Netzwerkeinstellungen ändern kann, so dass Broadcast Nachrichten ankommen?


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jan 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur dass wir hier in der Firma für Multicast-Videostreaming keine 0815 Router haben. 

HIER steht mehr dazu. Halte einfach nach dem Wörtchen "Switch" im Artikel ausschau.

Probiers mal mit der Direktverbindung ...

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (9. Jan 2008)

ich kenn das von den billigen switches eigentlich nur so, dass die den multicast-traffic einfach wie broadcasts an alle senden, ohne zu kucken ob sich der empfänger registriert hat


----------



## Guest (10. Jan 2008)

ich denke unser switch ist kein ganz billiger (19" im serverschrank usw.) ... hab noch keine Lösung


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jan 2008)

Ich sags nur ungern, aber hab ich dir nicht den Tipp  mit der direktverbindung gegeben? All das "Gerätsel" obs am Switch liegt oder nicht bringt dich nicht weiter. 

Entweder du machst das ganze nach dem Ausschlussverfahren (Direktverbindung ohne Switch testen), oder du konsultierst das Handbuch des Switchs oder frägst den Hersteller.


----------

